# Viaggio di amici



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

Si corre velocissimi attaccati alla moto fino a quando questa scivola.
Ti senti morire e tutto corre e scorre sui tuoi occhi.
Gli occhi di chi vede la propria vita in istanti infiniti, come un sogno, il tuo sogno, i tuoi occhi.
Peccato che dietro c'è chi ha i suoi sogni, i suoi occhi, e tu, non riesci che a vedere soltanto i tuoi. 

Dicono che l'amore è vita, ma non dicono quanto è imperfetto l'essere umano.

Un abbraccio.


----------

